# How to learn about deep water fishing?



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I usually fish for smallmouth and pike, but Im up in Traverse Bay (west) a lot now, and I dont know much about fishing for trout, salmon and walleye. Where is a good place to learn about this stuff to get me started? Ive read many posts on here and that helps. I have a 12ft and 14ft aluminum, and a 18ft bayliner I can use. The rough water isnt an issue there, so Id like to use the 14ft when the family is on the bigger boat. I have a couple new downriggers I havent used, but dont know about, where to go, lures to use, what species to target and when and how deep, stuff like that (And if I should use them on the smaller boats). Any sugesstions on where to learn? I really want to learn how to troll and properly use the downriggers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick109 (Feb 5, 2011)

Right now on grand traverse bay you are going to be catching lake trout while trolling and maybe a few king salmon. Lake trout will typically be near bottom and all salmon gear will catch them (spoons and hootchies) when trolled at salmon speeds. The most effective strategy would probably be cowbells or dodgers with a spin n glo or peanut behind it. These are usually trolled slower than spoons.

Last friday I did not mark many trout by the old windows restaurant or the north end of marion island, but what I did mark was pretty shallow (45-70ft). I only caught one undersize trout jigging. But earlier in the week my grandpa landed five trout off of lees point trolling a dodger and peanut. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes that is helpful, thank you. One thing Im trying to determine is when and where to target certain species of fish. I would like to know certain fish are within 50-60 feet of the surface since Im told dipsys should be able to go that deep. It would be good to know when the fish are deeper so I would obviosly know that the downriggers are needed. I can look at a fish finder like anyone else and fish the depth they are at, but without knowing what they are Im not sure what fish with and how fast. Hoping some others offer some tips here too.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Quickest way to learn the techniques and areas where you fish is book a local charter. Just make sure you get a good one, there are some out there that just want your money.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

1 Start simple. 

2 Depth is key.

Get a hold of someone that fishes the bays often and go out with them a couple times. It won't take much to get you started. Then you just need to learn a little about lymnology, put the baits where the fish and you're in business.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

There is a book called "keating on kings" and is is an absolute spectacular book. Packed with tons of great info..19.99 I think. Also just start google-ing stuff and you should find all you should need to get started. Might I suggest a couple 300ft. 45 lb copper setups..absolutely dynamite for catching fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Best way to learn is to go out with an experienced angler or to book a charter, as said before.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> There is a book called "keating on kings" and is is an absolute spectacular book. Packed with tons of great info..19.99 I think. Also just start google-ing stuff and you should find all you should need to get started. Might I suggest a couple 300ft. 45 lb copper setups..absolutely dynamite for catching fish
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got my boat last August and started out in my quest to fish the big lake. Had zero luck on my own last year. 

I read the Keating book this winter, searched old posts on this forum, and subscribed to Great Lakes Fisherman magazine. I am not going to profess to be a master on the big lake, but I catch fish. The most helpful was the Keating book, not to minimize this forum, but Keating's book is simply a wealth of information from a master and his techniques have definately helped me this year.

Good luck. I hope your pocket book is ready for the mass exodus of your cash!


----------



## todd v (Aug 25, 2009)

Jd,
all suggestions here are good. you can also search the general discussion forumn and learn a boat load. scroll through posts on all the cold water forumn and if you come across terms you don't understand just do a search. there is alot you will learn from old posts as the guys on the forumns are very knowledgeable. do your home work to avoid to many silly questions. You will get the info you need to be dangerous. I am still learning every time I go out. you will to. Becarefull you may get hooked and all other species might seem like fishing bluegills in a farm pond. reel screamers are fun!
good luck, Todd


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. I will try that book, sounds like its pretty good. I have had good luck with a book recommended for food plots on this site too. Im going to start small the weekend after July 4th in Traverse City, maybe just with some dipsys and jet divers and maybe a planer also. If Im marking fish farther down than what I can get to, I may add the downrigger if Im getting comforatable by then. 
One thing that Im stuggling with is what lures to use, since I wont really know what fish Im seeing on the finder.
I would like to do a charter, if someone can recommend a good one, or if someone would like a rider Id help pay for the outing, Im up in TC a lot. PM me if anyone has an recommendations. Otherwise, Im jsut going to try many different lures and setups until something starts working. Thanks​


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Post here something like:

"Boat owning newbie with gas money and beer of your choice looking for ride on boat with captain that does not mind lots of questions. Available at the following ports at the following times...."


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Post here something like:
> 
> "Boat owning newbie with gas money and beer of your choice looking for ride on boat with captain that does not mind lots of questions. Available at the following ports at the following times...."


That sounds good minus the questions part, less disrupive to people just to watch and learn...


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Taking a good charter on the big water is your best choice. A good captain will answer all your questions and show you the how tos by taking the time to give you individualized help. I run a charter out of Ludington and have done this for many customers. It also helps if you can video tape some of the tips and tricks for later viewing as you will be getting a lot of information and trying to remember it all can be rather difficult. I have also had people stop by the boat for help with questions or tips, always glad to help.


----------



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> 1 Start simple.
> 
> 2 Depth is key.


 LOL...Sounds like sex.:lol:


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

im no master in any way shape or form i think ive got like 8 kings over 4 trips, but i would think its safe to say, that spoons are really THE multi species lure, you will catch all cold water fish on them. look at the best spoon list in the general cold water fishing section and start there. and prob buy some dodgers for the lakers as stated above.


tony

also i 4th the charter thing. ask on here whos had a good one in your area and drop some coin on someones boat and ask questions and pay attention. also tell them when you book it that your trying to learn about cold water fishing, if the guys sounds like hes gonna be a dbag about it go somewhere else.


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just picked up a nice 14ft Lund Deep V to setup just the way I want it. Thanks for the tips. Im going to try to start simple like suggested, and just run 1-2 downriggers. Then add a dipsy or 2. I was reading the thread on favorite spoons, so maybe thats the best place to start. I will be fishing next weekend, so hopefully I can at least catch a few.

For the "depth is key", how do I determine the correct depth? For lakers or for salmon? Im assuming varying depth and watching the fish finder is the way to find the correct depth, or maybe you meant relying more on finding what depth the are feeding at by trial and error.


----------



## Nick109 (Feb 5, 2011)

Depth for trout is usually determined by marking fish and they are usually close to bottom. For salmon temerature is usually key. Look for the temp. break (55 deg) and fish above and below it- usually within 10-20 feet up or down.


----------



## kilntime (Sep 30, 2011)

If you want to learn the bay then look for a guy that fishies there like Andy McQuillan on Hawgtide. Although he is based in Franfort he fishes the bays a lot and can give you some great tips to start. I don't personally know any of the guys currently chartering in Traverse but I am sure there are some good ones there also. When you call to book tell them what you want and you will get a good feeling quick whether they will work with you or not. We take guys like that all the time but we cater to guys that want to learn and some just want to run there charters. Good Luck


----------

